

Ask HN: Help for a beginner game developer? - Pabss

Ok, so me and my friend have always been interested in game development and we have started to dedicate some time into it to see if we can actually make a game so we can finally reach one of our goals. We have decided to start out with java and making some mobile games on android and for this I began using Kilobolt&#x27;s tutorial (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kilobolt.com&#x2F;game-development-tutorial.html). I&#x27;m here to ask for some tips for this new guy here. I&#x27;d like to read a good book for introduction or good material on game development for a beginner like me. Which language  would you recommend to move on with after doing a couple of mobile game just for fun? And even though money isn&#x27;t our priority here, can one make good money out of small game apps? Thank you in advance for your time.
======
scrollaway
[https://pay.reddit.com/r/gamedev](https://pay.reddit.com/r/gamedev) is
probably a better place for you to look for help.

